# Need to make mask glow.



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought some cheap Kmart rubber clown masks to put in my dot tunnel. They were brightly colored and I thought they would glow with blacklight, wrong. It does glow in a few spots though. Is they anyway I can treat these so they will glow?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

yup just paint them with a flourescent paint. It might not stay on forever but it will last the season easy.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I use a UV hair spray on some of the props. And if you dont like it, it comes off with soap and water. 
Also Yellow highlighter works.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Michaels and Joanns carry glow in the dark paint spray


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I have some glow in the dark hair spray, think I'll try it. I also will try the highlighter too. Thanks!


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

You can paint on some liquid tide and that glows.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

a little late for the answer but early for this year 
you can use clearneon spay paint also sold in liquid form..
comes in different color but the fun part is,it's tansparent when applied and only glows under black light..my crank gost has a bluish/purple color..

great stuff to use even as body paint..
here's the link, http://www.clearneon.com/

Steff


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Try these. I bought some and they are really cool. Takes a few layers to get good color.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

use the clear Black light spray from clear neon works great! I treat my Hatbox Ghost Display Bust with it!


----------

